# Installation question



## kprice8 (May 28, 2015)




----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

The upper grill can be removed without removing whole bumper cover. On top there are 2 bolts that have to come out. The upper grill is held to bumper cover with, I believe 4 philip screws from back side. 
I installed these without bumper cover removed.


----------



## kprice8 (May 28, 2015)

I see you live just down the road from me. I work in Milford! haha

Like your work. 

I've already completed my project.


----------

